# Pot metal restoration



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone have a good reference for restoring a dealer emblem off the trunk lid?

I've already been denied by many trim shops.
It looks to be pot metal so I understand it is difficult to work with.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Call King and see if they have them in stock or could refer you to the original manufacture. You may get lucky.

King Buick GMC Gaithersburg MD | For 80 years - Washington DC Buick GMC to Bethesda for new and used cars.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I called them a few months ago and they showed very little interest. I should try again and I might get a different answer with another person. Thanks!

Side note: I found some pictures of the dealership in the 60's. I'm going to hang them in the garage soon.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't have a King emblem. Or we might be able to have it recast in pewter. Bet American Restoration could make one if you want to be on TV.. Good Luck, Les


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Friend of mine bought the old Yoders die cast building, here in Dayton. They made many GM emblems, TBI and transfer cases. Also compressor and small engine parts plus stuff for whirlpool. Of course the company was sold a few years back and moved to Japan. We have been setting up a resto shop there.

One of the old employees is working with us. He worked there for years and years. He has been cool to talk to about the stuff that was made there. Also the old owner is in and out a lot. They will not be done closing out the company books till august or so. The old owner gave me some dies for Oldsmobile and Bonneville emblems.

I will ask about what it take to remake that. I am sure it isn't easy.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

A sandcasting primer

Use casting sand with pewter or zinc, use your old emblem as the impression. Then have it chromed. You can also use aluminum and nickle mix instead of zinc or pewter. The just polish it.


----------

